# Horror-themed Mecha movies



## tecnowraith (Mar 26, 2007)

Does anyone know any good Horror-themed Mecha anime movies? Looking for more mechs battle aliens or horror monsters to save earth. No all-girl team also, I just do not like watching that type of anime.


----------



## frankthedm (Mar 26, 2007)

Iczer {all girls] was more or less the main one in that bracket. More Sci-fi than horror really 

The childrens "rainbow warrior" shows and Ultraman type shows are not horror.

Evangelion is a show about angst that has some mech on moster combat, but not horror.

Guyver is person size scale.

Horror in anime is a slim pickings genre. Plenty of times a given anime will use horror elements, but horror is not a big genre in anime unless you are looking for something misogynistic.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Horror_anime

Sadly, I have seen nothing like this yet...

_From the Blackest depths of the cosmos or possibly beyond, They have come. Unlike the sane races races of the galaxy in all ways. Entities whose raw psyckic power can liquify a pilot in her mecha from beyond the range of her best guns. Served by nightmarish beasts with bodies that rival the largest mechs in size and power. Some come through space in living moons, others plunge through the void by thier own power and the worst rip through the fabric of reality.  They are absorbing the technology and those they defeat, tainting them, making them their own. 

The screams of thier victims flood your datalink, drowning out HQ, they are coming..._


----------



## D.Shaffer (Mar 26, 2007)

Horror and Mecha arent generally something you see mixed to often, or at least not 'Classic' horror themes.

Blue Gender could possibly count, although that was more sci fi with bugs then 'horror' as I  would consider it.

Demonbane is VERY roughly based on HP Lovecraft, and is chock full of Cthulhu refs, but plays outs more like a typical mecha show (and a LOT more fan service then a lot of people like)

Someone already mentioned Guyver.

Those are the only ones that immediately spring to mind.


----------



## Rackhir (Mar 26, 2007)

Iczer One and Blue Gender are the only things I can think of that really come close to what you are looking for.

Iczer One unfortunately is also sadled with a truely horrible dub and I don't think the DVD includes a subtitle option. Still it was really cool for it's time and the first real horror anime I'd seen.

Blue Gender is probably a better bet, though it's closer to Aliens than Alien.

Bubblegum Crisis 2040 (the remake series, not the original 80's/90's ova series) has some horror elements as nano-tech run amok is a strong theme. But it's an "all Girl Series".

There's some elements of horror to Tekkaman Blade, but it's more powered armor than mecha. It's also somewhat similar to Blue Gender in that it's about resistance to "aliens" over running the earth.

Part of the problem is that Mech shows are all about "invincible" technology, which doesn't tend to work well with the sense of vulnerability that's necessary to make horror work.


----------



## tecnowraith (Mar 27, 2007)

Well I am trying to both get in the mood and find adventure ideas for the new CthulhuTech rpg from Mongoosepublishing and EOS Press. CthulhuTech is a mix of Cthulhu themes and elements with mechs, hence the search of the anime.


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Mar 27, 2007)

How is Blue Gender?  I was always kinda intrigued by it when they ran the series on Adult Swim, but I didn't have the time or inclination to really follow it.  If it's worthwhile though, I can definitely see renting it.


----------



## Rackhir (Mar 27, 2007)

GoodKingJayIII said:
			
		

> How is Blue Gender?  I was always kinda intrigued by it when they ran the series on Adult Swim, but I didn't have the time or inclination to really follow it.  If it's worthwhile though, I can definitely see renting it.




It's an enjoyable series, especially once it gets going. It's worth a rent, but not a buy.

Gantz is also quite good. Basically a kid and his friend are snached away moments before dying and told by a cryptic black sphere that they (and some other people similarly "rescued") are now part of a game where they will have to hunt down an increasingly brutal  and bizare series of opponents.


----------



## HeavenShallBurn (Mar 27, 2007)

Gasaraki-The endless character interactions so purely relative to Japanese culture nobody else can even barely understand them will have you screaming, then running, then looking for lighter fluid to burn the sight from your eyes.


----------



## D.Shaffer (Mar 27, 2007)

tecnowraith said:
			
		

> Well I am trying to both get in the mood and find adventure ideas for the new CthulhuTech rpg from Mongoosepublishing and EOS Press. CthulhuTech is a mix of Cthulhu themes and elements with mechs, hence the search of the anime.



Huh.  Demonbane might actually work then. Just cut out more of the cutesy elements involving the (overly endowed) girls.  Considering that show has the Necronomicon take on the form of a 12 year old girl named 'Al Azif', it's probably not REALLY horror except in a OH GOD WHAT HAVE THEY DONE sort of way.


----------



## MoogleEmpMog (Mar 27, 2007)

I disagree that Evangelion doesn't have a fairly large amount of out-and-out horror content in addition to the angst and mecha.

On the Cthulhutech note, the Evangelion/Lovecraft fanfic Children of an Elder God is both better than Evagelion itself and clearly a mecha/horror mixture.  You're probably not going to find more appropriate source material than this.


----------

